# Wedding Photographer Anyone?



## xxxjacxxx

I thought I would post a few of my OH's wedding pics in here for all you brides to be....:blush:

OH has been doing it for just over a year after years of motorsport photography...I think you will agree he's pretty good!

He's also a member of SWPP:thumbup:

Very reasonable rates and will tailor make your package to suit you.

His link is in my add space in my sig.:thumbup:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/_MG_6902c.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/IMGL7981b.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/IMGL9490.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/IMG_1094b.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/IMG_1367a.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/IMG_2808.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/IMG_4066a.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/IMG_4074a.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/IMG_4097b.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/IMG_4345.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/IMG_4501b.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/StaceyandSteven09thmay2009_0553c-2.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/_MG_5821a.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/IMG_6701.jpg


----------



## booflebump

I love his pics - very unique style! x


----------



## Mynxie

you know, that's inspired me... why don't we have a thread of all the photographers who do wedding photography who are on the forum (or whose OH is) and wheren they are, with links to their site? Just a thought...


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Yey - he covers my area!!! 

I would be intersted in basic confetti but wondered how many hours that covers and also if that inc him coming to our home to shoot 'getting ready' pics??

Feel free to PM me - I'm a little cautious after what happened with our last photographer :blush:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

will PM you hun x


----------



## Pops

Mynxie said:


> you know, that's inspired me... why don't we have a thread of all the photographers who do wedding photography who are on the forum (or whose OH is) and wheren they are, with links to their site? Just a thought...

Thats a great idea hun, I'd definitely be interested in something like that :thumbup: I'm updating my site this week with last weeks wedding and am sending off for my SWPP membership so sounds good to me!

Jacqui, they are really nice piccies!

xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Thankyou honey x

Good Idea too!


----------



## sam*~*louize

Ace pics!! JUst need to get married now lol!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

:shock:


----------



## Sovereign

They're great pictures x


----------



## EstelSeren

They're lovely pictures and I've looked on his site and think the prices are brilliant!! Does he cover Aberystwyth? If he does, I'd definitely consider him!! I'd be interested in either the Confetti or the Bouquet packages and have similar questions as Lil_Baby_Boo about what they entail. Feel free to PM me if you'd prefer!!

Pops, your photos are amazing too but I think that however willing you are Aberystwyth is an awful long way from where you are!!

Beca :wave:


----------



## Pinkgirl

Photos are fantastic! 
Photo thread would be good, i bet there are members on here who have other talents too whos links might be useful
x


----------

